
Female genetic superiority: two X chromosomes beat an X and a Y - pseudolus
http://cbc.ca/radio/quirks/jun-20-a-cosmic-iceberg-visitation-female-genetic-superiority-and-more-1.5606487/female-genetic-superiority-when-it-comes-to-survival-two-x-chromosomes-beat-an-x-and-a-y-1.5617471
======
ggrrhh_ta
Would three be even better?

~~~
belorn
Good question. Klinefelter syndrome often leads infertility so in terms of
passing off your genes it is quite maladaptive. In term of general health
outside of reproductive health, the conclusion is a maybe. I doubt there is
much research into covid-19, although it would be interesting to read.

